# Bristol Veg Fest 2012, Friday 25th to Sunday 27th May



## William of Walworth (May 17, 2012)

More about this one here

Anyone from or in  Bristol or elsewhere going along to any of this? 

We'll be around for Neville Staples (Friday) and Johnny Clarke (Sunday). Oh yeah we might try some nice veg food too ...


----------



## xenon (May 18, 2012)

Don't know about that. But may have a wander about in the Southville Arts trail thing.

Actually I'm lying. I'll probably just go straight to the Tobaco Factory, have a beer and listen to some music. Mate's playing there at 3.


----------



## ddraig (May 18, 2012)

never made it yet! 
2 bloody good headliners there


----------



## William of Walworth (May 27, 2012)

We're going back today and hope to have a somewhat moe _food centred_ day than we managed on Friday ...  

Main criticism of VegFest so far : they've removed vegan (or any) real ale from the beer tent, Bath Ales special one last year was cracking, but no more. Numpties  --- and entirely against all current festival trends of improving beer choice at smaller events ....


----------



## Termite Man (May 27, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> We're going back today and hope to have a somewhat moe _food centred_ day than we managed on Friday ...
> 
> Main criticism of VegFest so far : they've removed vegan (or any) real ale from the beer tent, Bath Ales special one last year was cracking, but no more. Numpties  --- and entirely against all current festival trends of improving beer choice at smaller events ....


 
Bristol Cider Shop


----------



## Termite Man (May 27, 2012)

I was planning on going again today but I'm not sure if I can face going out in the sun with this hangover


----------



## Geri (May 27, 2012)

I wanted to get down there at some point, but I have a really bad cold, so a) I feel like shit and b) it would be very antisocial to pass it around. Especially to weedy vegans


----------



## William of Walworth (May 28, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> Bristol Cider Shop


 
Shame to miss you TM. We met your fellow cider drinker from Saturday though 

We found that stall yesterday (Sun) and became much happier  as a result, the BCS stall had some excellent stuff on sale at reasonable price too.  I don't think the stall was there on Friday though  -- maybe they only set up on Saturday.

So that was the main plus for us on our second visit  so much so that I can't even remember the evening curry I had 

Main think I did remember, which pissed me off immensely because we had to leave the site at 9:10 to make sure of catching our train, was that Johnny Clarke failed to show for over 40 minutes. Did he show up onstage at all?


----------



## William of Walworth (May 28, 2012)

Geri said:


> I wanted to get down there at some point, but I have a really bad cold, so a) I feel like shit and b) it would be very antisocial to pass it around. Especially to weedy vegans


 
Get well soon -- we do


----------



## Geri (May 28, 2012)

I'm always better by the time I have to go back to work. It's the LAW OF SOD.


----------

